# Lord Howe (Adventure) Island - Part Four



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

*Thursday*
Armed with the marks and advice received yesterday from Dave on Greenback Charters, the black rain squalls of yesterday nowhere to be seen and the wind blowing SW 5-10k we had an early breakfast and hit the lagoon at 8am. Everyone checked their setup on the sail to North Passage and with a little more wind predicted today the plan was to work the Old Gulch for a little and then sail around North Rock and beyond. 
























The Old Gulch








Again no enquiries were received at the Old Gulch area and after a bite to eat we hoisted sail and headed for North Rock. Not far into it, the vhf fired up and it was Grant announcing he had a fish on. We pedalled over to discover a healthy little blue fin trevally on his trampoline.








Shortly there after I managed a PB masked boobie and proceeded to remove the hooks whilst trying not to get pecked to pieces. The birds were a nuisance all day and eventually forced us to change to deep divers all round. Grant had an issue with his mirage drive and decided to sail to Ned's Beach. 








Ant, Lynette an I set sail around the top of North Rock and decided to use the wind and troll down the outside of Admiralty Rocks towards Mutton Bird Island. Ant recounted a massive hookup just south of North Rock where we were later told a good deep hole was. Unfortunately the hooks pulled. 








After a few hours of tacking in and out we decided to head for the shelter of middle beach for lunch, where conditions should be glass. Munching on our Pinetrees gourmet sandwiches, we all confessed to feeling a little dejected at the lack of success we had enjoyed off the yaks so far. 








The twin mountains, Lidgebird and Gower afforded calm water for almost a kilometre out and tired of the beating from the morning's sailing, we all opted to toss around a few plastics and work the calm water off Middle Beach and Clear Place for the remainder of the session. Granted landed a rat and I got reefed by what must have been a good kingy but not much else to report for the rest of the afternoon.

Given the forecast for the next few days we decided to leave the kayaks at Ned's Beach overnight and radioed Lord Howe Maritime to phone Pinetrees to come and collect us in the van.








Tomorrow has to be a better day.

*Friday*
After a slow start we rode our treadlies over to Ned's, gear in backpacks, the front bicycle basket and two rods in one hand. Lucky top speed is 25kph.
After a bit of fiddling on the beach and explaining we weren't going to fish in the sanctuary at Ned's to an endless stream of well-doers, :roll: , we launched into very calm water and pedalled the 1.5kms around the corner and out of the sanctuary zone. Determined to break the drought I threw everything from the previous days out the window and tied on one of those 130mm squidgy slick rigs in slimy mackerel pattern. I figured we hadn't done any good with our top water tactics and with the distinct lack of surface activity (zero!!) thus far, bottom bashing for kings and spangled emperor might break the drought we had been having.
Naturally, the one day I needed it my sounder wouldn't start, so both Lynette and I stuck with Grant like glue. Next up, Grant shouts there are kingies directly under him. He dropped a 7" jerk shad to the bottom and was on instantly.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Remembering the Sydney boys talk of burgling a fish when their mates are hooked up I pedalled straight over to Grant dropped my plastic down and bang I'm on too.








What else are mates for? :twisted: 8) 








Not to be outdone Grant hauled up another.








The water had glassed off. Check the Pyramid in the background. Hard to believe its 23kms away. A very imposing structure.
















After a few hours beating up the rats we headed in. The hoodlums would have to wait till tomorrow.

*Saturday*
Just Grant and I up today, last fish for him before he and Anthony fly out tomorrow. Right about now, Lynette and I were very glad we had decided on two weeks.








Another awesome day.








Today I worked along Middle Beach, around the Clear Place and all the way down to Blinkey's Beach. Not a touch. After a bite to eat, I radioed Grant and said I would meet him out wider. The plan was to look for the ridge the locals speak of about 1.5kms out running north-south. About half way to Grant my reel gave a squeal and stopped. I picked up the rod and set the hook and it took a short powerful run again and appeared to stop. Bugga&#8230;. another shark. Running heavy leader on 50lb braid, I decided to make the battle short and sharp or break the line trying. I wasn't getting my big squidgy fish back anyway.

I radioed Grant to tell him I was delayed on another [email protected]#%ing shark and would still be a few moments. He pedalled towards me and for the next 10 mins or so I had a ding dong battle with whatever was on the end of my line. I had my little Saltist Z30 OH reel locked up on max drag (14lb) on a 24kg T-Curve 400 and this thing was still making powerful runs even if fairly short ones. I've never fished that much drag on a yak before!!
I've checked the screen on the sounder I burgled from Anthony and I'm in 80ft of water with a relatively sandy bottom.
Grant is circling me now when I look down to see colour and blow me if it isn't a kingy&#8230; a big one. He seemed spent when I slipped the gaff through his bottom lip, but I issued a don't-argue or two for good measure before pulling this behemoth into my lap. :twisted: It was so big and slippery I couldn't even roll it over to get a shot of it in my lap so up I stood. You have to love the stability of the AI.








Pinetrees had complained of a lack of kingfish stock for the evening meals so we decided to take this one back to feed the hungry hordes. So we headed in so the fish wouldn't spoil and Grant had to derig his kayak to return tomorrow.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

He went 132cm and 19.5kg. _A new first place in the Hall of Fame I believe please mods._ I have the corroborating ruler and scales photos.
After posing for a few shots the next dilemma was how to get the fish back to Pinetrees resort about 3kms away. I had some shoulder straps for the 60l dry bag I use to keep the fish on the back tray so in goes the fish, bag over the shoulder, onto the pushy and off we go. 








Didn't we get a few stares on the way home. :shock: 8) 








That kingfish fed the entire resort that night and then some. Pinetrees owner Eddie Rourke (and just about everyone on the island) was keen to buy us a beer and hear how you catch such a big fish off a kayak. He then told us it had been a long time since they had a 20kg kingfish in the fridge and proudly pointed to a photo on the wall of his 81 year old father, holding a monster he'd caught on a handline :shock: , off Settlement Beach in the eighties.
After a fine feed of kingfish I went to bed that night feeling pretty satisfied with the day's events. It's a pity the lads are off home tomorrow.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

Such a special place, I hope we don't ruin it, like we do most others.
I was lucky enough to spend two weeks there about 4 years back.
I was not into yakking then, but have thought about it a lot since getting into the yaks.
Thanks for the reports, it is great to see the place again.

Kingies are everywhere, yet so hard to catch sometimes.
One of the best days I had there, was standing on the jetty, with a 2000 reel, 2-5kg rod, a float, small hooks and a loaf of Mr Crombies special bread.
Getting absolutely blown away by drummer all afternoon.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

A tough job, but somebody's gotta do it??  
What a magnificent place - thanks for the report!!


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Another reason why I love the place ..... you parked your gear at Neds Beach over night and sleep well that night, knowing it would all still be there next morning as you left it.
That shelter shed at Neds (I presume it's all still in operation) has heaps of snorkel gear for hire, (including wet-suits) simply on a Gold Coin Honesty Box system, 
try that on the main-land. :shock: 
Nice Kingy Paul, a well deserved HOFer mate.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Paul that's a great read. The scenery is just amazing. I've never been there but clearly the yakking possibilities are the stuff of yak dreams. Now that you've made me aware of it I feel inclined to ship my spare Espri over there. Thanks for telling us about it.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

What an awesome trip (and report!)
I've never heard much about LHI before (suspect it's a well kept secret for most people.)
You've definately put it on my list of places to go in the next few years.


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Awesome story, awesome pics, awesome kingie!!!! 
And PS that ain't a bluefin trevally. Think it's a long-finned amberjack, a beautiful fish and something much more rare than a bluefin trev! I'd love to cross one off my species list!
Good stuff Paulo, cheers.


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Ohhh man what a great story.... thanks!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone. Yes Doug, the shed still operates the same way. No-one steals anything. That in itself takes a few days to get used to. JF, I had never heard of LHI before a year ago now either. IFish and Adventurebound both did episodes there but other than that info was hard to come by. Kev, no need to ship yaks. Waaaay to expensive. There are 3 hobies for hire and maybe 30-40 of various paddle kinds that would all do the trick.

One final episode to go but will only get to that over a weekend most likely. Looks like the weather is turning nasty.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

paulo said:


> We pedalled over to discover a healthy little blue fin trevally on his trampoline.


Is that the blue fin trevally referred to in the photo?









looks more like a juvenile amberjack? (the band over the eyes in particular?)








of course I could be wrong (its been known to happen!)

Great write up - i'm not jealous at all ... :?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome stuff Paulo and looking forward to the rest, although the fishing was slow to start the ones you got were of good quality. Bet Grant was spewing he had to pull the AI apart and head home knowing yourself and Lynette had another week, specially after seeing that monster kingy come aboard 
:shock: gawrd :shock: .
Some great photo's and look forward to more of those as well, any Video ?

Have also linked your Adventure's "parts" to the AI wiki for those that wish to see what can be done on an AI, Gotta love'um!!!! (hope that's ok?)


----------



## NoelMc (Feb 6, 2010)

Wot a fantastic place.
Spent a week there in the 80's on a dive holliday. How good is it to have AI's already there !
Underwater paradise too, 200'+ clear water & lots to look at for beginners in the lagoon (painted cray), as well as experienced deeper water off the Admiralty Is Group.
We ate "Double Header" ? Some sort of cod?
How about organising a AKFF conference. We'd have to fight over the AI's.
Cheers, noel..


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for a great read Paulo, magic photos too.


----------



## Hapster (Jan 17, 2010)

NoelMc said:


> Wot a fantastic place.
> Spent a week there in the 80's on a dive holliday. How good is it to have AI's already there !
> Underwater paradise too, 200'+ clear water & lots to look at for beginners in the lagoon (painted cray), as well as experienced deeper water off the Admiralty Is Group.
> We ate "Double Header" ? Some sort of cod?
> ...


I am sure the double header is a member of the wrasse family (Coris bulbifrons) and these ones are endemnic to LHI. great fighters in the lagoon and just as good on the plate.

Great report Paulo,It really is a beautiful place, having been there 7 or 8 times now over the past 15 years it really hasn't changed. Anyone wanting a break to somewhere with to relax with no hassles or the commercialism of say the whitesundays put LHI on your shortlist.
Didnt realize that hobies were avaliable for hire over there . I am going over for work in a couple of weeks ( Building at Pinetrees) for a few months and had considered sending my yak on the Isand Trader but it would cost about $600 there and back so hire will be a better option. 
Cheers Hap


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

What a great trip and thanks for all the pics,
Love your big Kingy 
That sure has set a new bench mark,


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Really enjoyed the read and pics.  8)

Sexy yaks, sexy fish, sexy location, sexy water. Can't say the same for the fishos though. :shock: :lol:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Rhino said:


> Sexy yaks, sexy fish, sexy location, sexy water. Can't say the same for the fishos though. :shock: :lol:


One of them didn't look half bad from where I was sitting ;-) as for the other 3 I would have to agree !!!


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Anything you want to tell us ELM. I only saw blokes on this thread :shock: 

....btw, I might be added to your list soon ;-) 8)


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Rhino said:


> Anything you want to tell us ELM. I only saw blokes on this thread :shock:
> 
> ....btw, I might be added to your list soon ;-) 8)


 :? :shock: 








No one coming out of a closet here mate ;-) and I am not referring to the one dressed in blue.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

That photo was not in this thread Eddie.......and it was just a throw away line......nothing meant by it

..and the list was the AI owners list.......


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Rhino said:


> That photo was not in this thread Eddie.......and it was just a throw away line......nothing meant by it
> 
> ..and the list was the AI owners list.......


Good news about the "list" and about time, what color you going for. I was fairly certain you were going for one, just wasn't sure as to the amount of seats.
Getting it so you can go out wider?

I was waiting for the other comeback :lol:


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Well you have yellow, so I'll be different and go for red. Besides, everyone knows red is faster. I would have loved one in ivory dune though.

I used to have a hobie cat and miss sailing, so it'll be for fun. The kids can jump on the tramps and come for a spin as well, and yeah, I guess it'll help me get out wider as well.  
Sorry for the hijack. AS you were............


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Rhino said:


> That photo was not in this thread Eddie.......and it was just a throw away line......nothing meant by it
> 
> ..and the list was the AI owners list.......


LOL... Chrushie says none taken. Part Five will be up tomorrow with photos of her fighting and landing kingys on the yak bigger than most of the male yakfishos on this forum only dream of.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

paulo said:


> Part Five will be up tomorrow with photos of her fighting and landing kingys on the yak bigger than most of the male yakfishos on this forum only dream of.


That'd be me :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Stunning trip Paulo and congrats on knocking me off my 1st place HOF perch after all these years. I think yours will be a long standing record. Out there at LHI 30kg kings are well and truly on the cards. Because 20kg of king is like 40kg of anything else they're a great test for your arms and tackle.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## quaddy (Nov 3, 2008)

great report. Brings back lots of memories. Plenty of kingfish to catch and eat. Whole island seems to survive on them. They also have a secret, good waves. Its always off shore somewhere on the island. 
Quaddy.


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

great posts paulo, sure had me druling like everyone else, great photos
looks like u were in heaven 8) 
loved it when u caught your monster kingy and then peddled back and shared it with everone
wow u must of been so proud  
many thanks for sharing sure was a magic read  
cheers gummyshark/ norm ;-)


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It sure was a good king off the yak but funnily enough I found them a much harder fight off the stinker out in the deeper water. Mind you we had 2kg of lead on the end of big reels and broomsticks. Dan I think that new mark will only stand until someone else makes the trek to LHI and has a crack. There are bigger kings there for sure.
Good surf to as someone mentioned. ALl of the young male resort staff were there for the surf or the fish.


----------

